# Firefox vs Epiphany



## system_serenity (Nov 3, 2009)

I canr get over how much faster Epiphany loads compared to firefox or maybe its feels like it is. I never did try Epiphany under linux. Seem like its smoking fast under unix


----------



## Oko (Nov 3, 2009)

system_serenity said:
			
		

> I canr get over how much faster Epiphany loads compared to firefox or maybe its feels like it is. I never did try Epiphany under linux. Seem like its smoking fast under unix


Do you use Gnome? Epiphany shares many libraries with Gnome so they are already up and running.


----------



## system_serenity (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes I do use gnome. I was actually thinking webpages seem to load faster been thinking about it a little I wonder if there is some firefox bloat with ubuntu's version that might explain why it feels so much faster I know connection speed has not changed I might just look at ubunts firefox a little closer when I have some time


----------



## sossego (Nov 4, 2009)

You need to mess with about:config, add a few simple addons & extensions, and set the basics to "safe."
Ads and animation take up space to load, the same with flash.


----------

